# home test brands hCG levels needed for accuracy.



## 77589 (Mar 7, 2007)

Just thought this info might be helpful to others.

a) Be Sure Plus: 25 IU/L
b) E.P.T: 40 IU/L
c) First Response: 100 IU/L
d) Clear Blue Easy: 100 IU/L
e) Conceive: 100 IU/L
f) Fact Plus: 250 IU/L

from http://www.estronaut.com/a/pregnancy_test.htm


----------



## ldsmom06 (Jun 20, 2007)

That is good to know thanks!


----------

